
Uber hires two security researchers to improve car technology - chermanowicz
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/28/us-uber-tech-security-idUSKCN0QX2BQ20150828
======
dsfyu404ed
Those researchers won't tell uber things uber wants to hear.

If they're serious about security they're basically looking at fundamental
changes in the way automotive electronics systems are implemented or various
ugly workarounds. You can't just plug anything in to the internet and expect
it to be ok...

~~~
HappyTypist
The flip side is that these researchers also won't tell the public things uber
doesn't want them to hear.

------
jaryd
The job postings they have in Pittsburgh are particularly illuminating:
[https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&location=Pittsburgh...](https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&location=Pittsburgh,%20PA%20\[Advanced%20Technologies%20Center\])

~~~
mikeyouse
There was a good article recently about Uber commandeering pretty much the
entire robotics department at CMU;

[http://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/5/19/8622831/ube...](http://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/5/19/8622831/uber-
self-driving-cars-carnegie-mellon-poached)

------
mey
Not sure if this has been well known before (I don't follow uber much) but I
find it very interesting that Uber is doubling down on self driving cars. It
makes fantastic sense for what they are doing, but as an
"employee"/"contractor" driving for them, I'd be looking at options long term.

~~~
andyfleming
Surprisingly, I've found that a number of uber drivers seem to be aware of the
fact that they will ultimately become obsolete yet are fine just riding the
wave in the meantime.

~~~
dfc
That is what I would expect to hear. I would be surprised to hear that the
drivers were unhappy in the interim to have a job. Keep in mind this is a job
with significant autonomy, i.e. variable/flexible schedule and little to no
managerial supervision, and yet it does not require any rigorous training,
previous work experience or advanced certification.

What percentage of current uber drivers do you think will stop being uber
drivers because cars will drive themselves? How far out in the future do you
think that is?

~~~
uptown
6 years for widespread autonomous vehicles on our roads. 2030 for the majority
of vehicles sold being fully autonomous capable.

------
TeMPOraL
Uber seems to be the Mirror Universe's Google (think Star Trek's Mirror
Universe, where humans formed a brutal empire instead of utopian society of
explorers). Both companies found a way to make truckloads of money, and are
now using it on (among other things) robotics research.

------
MikaHakki32
Two ... made me spontanously smile. Uber and even more so the automotive
industrie needs quite some more. All the IoT industrie. Kids in the candy
shop.

~~~
argonaut
These two happen to be accomplished experts known by most people in the
security community. That's why it's news. Uber almost certainly has many, many
more engineers working on security.

~~~
libber
We sure do. Feel free to apply here at
[https://www.uber.com/jobs/28017](https://www.uber.com/jobs/28017) :)

